# Horse wreath.



## BrendaGaines (Feb 26, 2013)

There was a wreath making party at the local Grange (where our sewing , quilting, knitting, crocheting, etc. group meets) and I saw a picture of a horse wreath on-line so I decided to try and make one. It took about 3 hours.


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

Never saw one before; great for the ranch crowd.


----------



## Bobbie K (Apr 5, 2011)

Great!


----------



## cartroublemom2 (Aug 12, 2014)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

That's great . I really like it


----------



## alisonarr (Feb 10, 2011)

Love it! So clever!


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

Clever and fun. I really like it.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

How clever! I have never seen one- that would be a huge hit around here, just love it!


----------



## alisonarr (Feb 10, 2011)

I do love all you kprs! If I'm ever having a down day just putting a post up here brightens it! You are all so supportive and nonjudgemental. A rare quality and one I appreciate. Thank you all!


----------



## alisonarr (Feb 10, 2011)

Opps! Posted on the wrong post but still mean it!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I love that!! I wish my town had a Grange.. I see your in Oregon. I know when we lived in Eastern Oregon there were Grange Hall meetings  your lucky to be a part of that!!


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

That is so much prettier than the other ones I've seen! Oh-I dress the same way with the exception of the hat! It doesn't keep my ears warm! LOLOLOLOL!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Turned out great!


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

Aren't you the clever one! I LOVE it!


----------



## Sherlyn (Sep 24, 2013)

Love it! Beautiful! Great job!


----------



## jstrr1 (Feb 26, 2011)

I think you should bring that right over to me. LOL LOL It is WONDERFUL


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Your wreath is beautiful and you should be very proud. Thanks for posting this picture of your and your horse.


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

That is ingenious-never would have thought of that. But, now you can also make one:
http://www.hawk-hill.com/2013/12/diy-horse-head-wreath/


----------



## gapapmom (Sep 15, 2014)

That is awesome!!!


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

very nice


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

BEAUTIFUL


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

love it! so cute and unique!


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Oh, how clever! Love it.


----------



## FrannyGrace (Dec 25, 2011)

Hmmm, I think the next step would be to make a reindeer! Not me--I'll let someone more clever than I am figure it out! LOL


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

That's cute.


----------



## Stardust (Dec 1, 2013)

Stablebummom said:


> That is so much prettier than the other ones I've seen! Oh-I dress the same way with the exception of the hat! It doesn't keep my ears warm! LOLOLOLOL!


Make yourself some ear warmers and get yourself a bigger hat! :!:


----------



## jacqui_c (Mar 30, 2011)

That is way cool!


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

A Horse Wreath!! How cool is that. I love it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Packers (Apr 17, 2011)

Love it - love it - love it!!!!!  You are so talented. We lived in Astoria, Oregon for a couple of years and I certainly miss the coast so much. Wonderful memories of Oregon. Go Ducks!!


----------



## BrendaGaines (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks so much for all the compliments.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Saw a pic of one just like this on facebook just a couple of days ago. A horse loving friend posted it. Yours is very nice, love the crocheted flower accent.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

I made one as well. Posted this picture a few days ago of a "Mare and Foal." Yours is super! I made mine on a piece of wood cut out in the shape, then stapled/hot-glued greenery on it. Thinking the instructions shared by one of your poster's (to use chicken wire) is much more clever! Well done! I also like the size of yours much better. I made mine too small! A local 4H group here is making and selling them this year. I hear they are using the chicken wire as well.


----------



## HautMoni (Aug 15, 2012)

Beautiful! You are very creative.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

cainchar said:


> I made one as well. Posted this picture a few days ago of a "Mare and Foal." ... I made mine on a piece of wood cut out in the shape, then stapled/hot-glued greenery on it. Thinking the instructions shared by one of your poster's (to use chicken wire) is much more clever!....


These are also lovely.


----------



## Smoozie (Sep 22, 2011)

I would love to make this. I have two daughters who have horses, one has a horse rescue and the other teaches and boards. Do you have instructions or can you guide me? Thanks.


----------



## BrendaGaines (Feb 26, 2013)

Smoozie said:


> I would love to make this. I have two daughters who have horses, one has a horse rescue and the other teaches and boards. Do you have instructions or can you guide me? Thanks.


I used the small wreath metal circle you can buy in a craft store, and attached some chicken wire to it, one piece folded and shaped for the nose, a bigger piece folded and shaped for the neck, and a smaller piece folded and shapped for the ear. I bought 3 different kinds of craft wire, a spool, some straight pieces for flower stems and another thicker roll which I didn't use. Starting at the bottom I gathered together small groups of fir or spruce leaves, wrapped the craft wire around them and attached them to the chicken wire, worked upward and inward - don't be afraid of making it too thick- overlapping the wired attachments as you go. I used cedar for the mane to hang over the fir. You can trim the edges to make it neater, ornaments, dried flowers, pine cones or whatever for the eye and nose, and ribbon and bows or a crocheted flower for the bridle. I used this picture to guide me'


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Mine is not as fancy as Brenda Gaines. I just made an overhead sheet of the outline of picture of the sample on the white door (above.) I projected that onto a piece of chipboard. Cut it out and just stapled/hot glued pieces of greenery onto it. My mother made one as well- she used a plastic corrugated cardboard type product (she got it at the $ store!) made a rough outline on it, cut it out and she used artificial spruce/fir and pine (for the mane.) Hers will go to an uncle in a nursing home, so had to be scent free. Hers is also much lighter! Hope that between our 3 different ideas for creations- you will all come up with something even finer! DO share them when you finish please!


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

So cute. Great job.


----------



## 121008 (Sep 15, 2014)

How clever!!


----------



## BrendaGaines (Feb 26, 2013)

Brendabreeze said:


> How clever!!


Brendabreeze, I was thinking about using that as my ID. There was a neighbor who used to call me Brenda Breeze after an old time comic strip character in the 1940s.


----------



## MRS. VERY GOOD (Sep 22, 2011)

Wow, what a great project! My grand daughter & her in-laws are all horse people. Boy, would they love this!!


----------

